# Starter Battery Not charging when plugged in



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

A few weeks back my starter battery went flat even though I was plugged in and my Electroblock EBL-220 should have been charging the starter battery.

As my base vehicle was being serviced I asked them to check the battery and they told me it was dead beyond repair and fitted a new one. Today after 2 weeks of sitting on the drive plugged in, the starter was so flat the immobiliser/alarm couldn't be used. I'm no electrician but in 13 days I start a journey to Greece and desperately need to find a mobile home electrician in the Reading (Berks) area. 

I guess in an emergency I can get a charger to connectto the battery when I am plugged in but I am worried. The problem started just after a habitation check at my Frankia dealer in Essex and I am concerned they may have "done" something as the auto-step retract also stopped working. I also just fitted a SOG unit (this morning) and needless to say I am concerned that my electrical know-nowt may be the cause even though this is wired to the 12v leisure system. 

Can anyone recommend a good electrician preferably one who will visit? Thanks!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It sound like a blown fuse on the split charge relay 
Although I would not be able to tell you the location of it on this model
Alan H


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Alan - I have a Schaudt box with poorly written instructions so I'm not sure where I would find the fuse either but it seems like a search worth carrying out - theres a job for tomorrow!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It could be remote to the Schaudt Box.
On my Bessacarr its under a cover under the bonnet
We need some Frankie Owners to help :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

e-mail/phone the Frankia factory for the fuse location?


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the helpful suggestions everyone. Yesterday night I sent an email to Schaudt and when I logged on at 8:00am I had received a detailed reply from Udo Lang who validated everything suggested and told me where the fuse was most likely fitted on the Frankia - he also sent updated English manuals. 

Lo and behold one blown fuse in a fuse block hidden underneath some loom beside the starter battery. Shame on the Fiat dealer for hiding the fuses when Frankia had provided a proper mounting point.

All good again and I can sleep at nights! Have to commend Schaudt for the speedy and friendly service. 

Now to solve the problem of getting the van back to showroom condition without a hosepipe!!!


Cheers all


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

sheds said:


> Now to solve the problem of getting the van back to showroom condition without a hosepipe!!!
> 
> Cheers all


Move up North We have plenty of the wet stuff up here :wink: 
Alan H


----------

